# First Post



## johnmccuk

Hi,

I'm John from Scotland and I practice Shotokai Karate. This is my first post on MartialTalk, hopefully not my last.


----------



## MA-Caver

We hope it's not your last either lad. 

Welcome to Martial Talk! 
Be sure to use the search engine to find topics you may have questions upon and feel free to add on to them... if not feel free to start a new thread or just simply happy posting.


----------



## terryl965

Welcome John and I know this will not be your last, this is one of the best site for exchanging info.


----------



## bowser666

Welcome to MT and have fun.  There is tons of knowledge on here.


----------



## seasoned

Welcome, John. I hope you enjoy the site as much as I do.


----------



## stickarts

welcome!


----------



## bluekey88

Welcome!


----------



## just2kicku

Hello and Welcome. I'm sure this won't be your last post. This place is addicting


----------



## Tensei85

Great to meet you, welcome to MT!


----------



## tallgeese

Welcome aboard!


----------



## johnmccuk

Thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome


----------



## Jack Meower

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS

Welcome to Martial Talk!   Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Live True

Greetings and salutations and welcome to MT!  I've found the people here welcoming and a GREAT resource for information (and often fun too!)


----------



## morph4me

Hello John, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador

Welcome!


----------



## dbell

Welcome here!!  I'm new here too, and just about caught up with a lot of the old messages...


----------



## AlanMcGee

What up John.


----------

